# Chlorophyll - Heat



## mygsdsni (Aug 14, 2005)

Has anyone had success with Chlorophyll supplement to lessen the heat scent? If so, what is the mg. of chlorophyll?

Thanks,


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I use three 50 mg tabs when my bitches are in season. It doesn't mask the scent entirely, but it does reduce the odor and makes the males easier to live with.


----------

